# Hunting boot treatmrnt



## Whitetailer (Dec 6, 2004)

Hope I am in the right forum...   

What waterproofing/leather treatment should I use on my hunting boots?  I am concerned about the smell of the treatment.  I want to treat my boots now, but want to hunt next week .

                                  Whitetailer


----------



## Junebug (Dec 6, 2004)

Leather (because it's porous) constantly oozes human stink.  If you're really concerned about scent, rubber boots are better for controlling odor.  ANY waterproofer you use on leather will stink...to a deer.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Dec 6, 2004)

I have heard conflicting info on this subject. For instance, if they are Goretex you don't want to clog the pores of the leather otherwise they can't breath and let water vapor escape.

I also heard that depending on how the leather of the boots is tanned you can use an organic compound like mink oil or if it tanned a certain way you should only use a silicone compound. 

I have Goretex leather boots and I just polish them with regular Kiwi shoe polish. 

A knowledgeable shoe repair shop (if you can still find one) may be more helpful.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 6, 2004)

Junebug is correct..If your really worried about scent then set those leather boots aside and wear a rubber boot or rubber bottom boot..I recommend  the Lacrosse line of boots..Good luck and good hunting.


----------



## Whitetailer (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks for the replys!  My new boots are Irish Setter.  They felt the best right off when I was buying at Outdoor World!  Have had several brands.  Of course I am concerned about scent and I do wear rubber boots when it is wet.  The rubber boots are not as warm or comfortable! For example I just started using a scent free gun oil.  It does not have the odor of regular gun oil, but I am sure it does emit some smell, just not as pungent!  So, that is what I am looking for in a boot treatment!

                                Thanks again,  

                                                 Whitatailer


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Dec 7, 2004)

I always used Snow Seal to treat my leather boots.  Heat up the leather with a blow dryer after a good application to let the bees wax absorb.  Mink oil will stink after a few applications.  These are not for Gortex boots or similar boots that use a breathable membrane but works for other "water proof" boot which are just treated leather.  The pores have to stay open for the gortex to work properly.


----------



## georgiaboy (Dec 7, 2004)

Several of my military Gore-Tex boots came with instructions NOT to use shoe polish (Kiwi).  Several folks recommended Danner boot cream which is what I have been using for some time now.  I have had no problems as far as water prrofing is concerned.  I mainly use rubber boots for hunting until I am forced to use leather insulated and then I spray them down well with scent control sprays.  If your boots are regular leather boots and not  insulated I would also recommend this to break them in better.  Wear them next time you take a shower and then wear them around the house.  For non-insulated you can also go one step farther and submerge them in neatsfoot oil for several hours and then wear them.  The softness and fit will be unbeatable!


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 7, 2004)

I will second what Arrow Flinger recommeded.  I have been using SnoSeals BeesWax for years on my leather boots.  It works great, unless you keep the boot immersed in water for more than a few minutes, it will keep your foot dry and it does a great job of perserving the leather.


----------



## frankwright (Dec 7, 2004)

The best thing to use on non gore-Tex leather boots is "montana Pitch Blend" It is a combination of pine pitch,beeswax and mink oil. It will waterproof and protect all leather products. You can find it in a lot of places or do an internet search.
http://www.montanapitchblend.com/index.html


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 8, 2004)

I use sno seal also flinger.  However, I put my boots in the oven on the lowest setting for about 20 mins before I apply the sno seal.  It opens the pores of the leather and the sno seal melts right in.

A lot less labor intensive than using the bloweddryer method.  Not that the blowdryer isn't effective.


----------



## Whitetailer (Dec 10, 2004)

*Search Gor-tex...*

I just did a search on Google for "Gor-tex".  The site gives alot of info.  Also explains the re-treatment of Gor-tex products.  I just can not figure out if the fabric is treated and/or if the leather is Gor-tex treated...

                      Whitetailer


----------



## Whitetailer (Dec 11, 2004)

*Not to beat a dead horse, but*

I contacted the Irish Setter web site and posed the question to them.

Their reply:
"You can use KIWI mink oil on the leather portions of the boots to keep them supple.  Gore-tex is a membrane laminated to the lining of the boot.  The leather is tanned to be water  resistant.  The mink oil will have an odor. Use a scent preventer to be less noticable in the woods."
Paul
Irish Setter Boots

I am wondering if I treat the boots after the season will I get the benefit of the treatment the following year and hopefully the smell will be gone??!!

Oh well it has been interesting.

                               Whitetailer.........


----------



## jdm21 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Nikwax*

Danner recommends Nikwax treatments which are high tech water based treatments--works really well--look into it--www.nikwax.com


----------

